# Lownen and other layout gurus: help please!



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm getting close to setting up my outdoor railway, and would like some help designing a layout. Lownen designed a great one for me here. Unfortunately I must have mistated the dimensions, and didn't mention a tree in the layout. So I'd like some help with upsizing that or making another layout for the area. I'm looking for a little railway just to let for my boys to enjoy, and the area is a blank slate right now:










Here are the dimensions, and hopefully someone can help:










sptrains - once I've got this nailed down I'll be calling you for help with all the goodies.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Garden scale*

A nice "EL"" shape oval would fit in by your dememsoions. The 60 in. turnaround may be tight for a 4-8-4 loco. With a set of switches on the oval, you could run an elevated line up and down, seem enough room. I presume 1:24 scale for this garden railroad. A frkiend here in Fla. has a similiar size on his front lawn.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For some strange reason I see a big lazy over and under figure eight with the under pass located in the center or to the left depending on how you want to work out your elevation. As viewed by the diagram. If you don't have the room for a second loop just have a connection before the tree.


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm not worried about running a 4-8-4 on this one. If I want to get that big I've got a couple more acres I could fill up . . . 

Here's the one that Lownen did in the other thread, and I really like the overall design but it didn't take into account the tree or the length of the side against the house:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Don't laugh*

This is my version, 1 is the eight, 2 is a siding with engine shed ,3 is a reverse loop 4 is a short cut. I don't know if there is room for the loop. Well i gave it a try.:laugh:










Loop is a bad idea it only works in on direction then you are stuck.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

train4myboys said:


> Here's the one that Lownen did in the other thread, and I really like the overall design but it didn't take into account the tree or the length of the side against the house:


Seems like an easy enough solution to me, just add in another 100 inches of straight sections and tighten up all of the curves 




T-Man said:


> Loop is a bad idea it only works in on direction then you are stuck.


You stuck this down after the image, I thought I had you there for a second, LOL


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry... been busy the last few days. I'll play with the new dimensions later this afternoon.


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Lownen said:


> Sorry... been busy the last few days. I'll play with the new dimensions later this afternoon.


Thanks Lownen, and take your time. I appreciate your efforts and what you come up with!


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, again this was done with a template for AristoCraft brass track. You'll need to do some custom adjustments to correct for the small gaps. CAD programs are so unforgiving:


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for - can you email that to me so I can read the markings? My email is bad-influence --at-- comcast.net 

I appreciate your effort. I've bought a Bachmann starter set - Big Top - and the boys love it going around the living room, they scream if I turn it off. Unfortunately it's pretty cheap, so I have to stop it frequently to get it back on the track.

I plan on getting outdoor track, and it seems I'll also need a new power supply, but then I can use this train outside and work on getting nicer trains down the line.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

train4myboys said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for - can you email that to me so I can read the markings?


Done.


----------

